# Just Bought My First Road Bike



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

....well actually it's a track bike, but it'll do for the road, just to fit chain, front brake & pedals.....


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you going to wear a black and white suit when you're riding it?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

very nice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Excellent, you'll love fixed riding. Nice looking bike too.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

You found one then! Very nice :argie:

Thanks for dropping the wax around as well :thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Very Nice!!
AC


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a slick looking ride dude! :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice :thumb:

I rode fixed for a while, good fun but hard.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

clean as! 

love it, i train with a few guys who run fixed, always a decent workout!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> clean as!
> 
> love it, i train with a few guys who run fixed, always a decent workout!


Hope so as it;s the start of my mission to lose 2stone by next summer.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like it will be a harsh ride on our roads and paths that :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

big ben said:


> looks like it will be a harsh ride on our roads and paths that :lol:


Why what road bike would you suggest cos from as far as I can tell none of them come with suspension


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Gorgeous looking ride :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm planning on getting fit enough to do the Bristol to London next year.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Make sure you don't scrimp on your bib shorts - cheap ones have poor padding so the ride will be really uncomfy. Get good ones and you'll have hours of comfort in the saddle


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, it's finished......


----------



## 1gear (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks nice. What gear are you riding?
As for the comment on the harsh ride and why it will be harsh, track bikes tend to have tight clearences, which can make them abit twitchy. The frame is normally quite stiff so you can put max power down on the track without loosing any or much through the frame flexing.


----------

